# Toshiba Satellite A135-S4427 DVD-RW problems



## dragon13 (Mar 26, 2007)

I've recently purchased the above mentioned laptop and am currently experiencing problems with my DVD-RW. I've successfully burned about 7 DVDs and now the drive can't/won't detect commercial DVD, burned DVD, or blank DVD media.

It was recommended that I locate and download new firmware, but I'm definitely having a hard time locating firmware for my Pioneer DVR-K17A. I've searched all over the net with no luck. To make matters worse, my drive will/won't perform the following:

WILL read commercial audio CDs
WILL read burned audio CDs
WILL burn audio CDs
WON'T read commercial DVDs
WON'T read burned DVDs
WON'T recognize blank DVDs

Is it even possible for this to be a mechanical problem? If the laser is reading audio and operating normally, the same laser would read the video, correct? Anyway, any help in this matter from anyone will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

I would run a DVD lens cleaner and see if that fixes it.

BTW, I have moved you to removable media.


----------



## the true (Mar 24, 2007)

hi
my dvd not run but it light all time (my laptop toshiba spm30)
can hilpe you.


----------



## Ibleedgreen (Mar 27, 2007)

Go to this website:

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...BV_EngineID=ccccaddkhjeimefcgfkceghdgngdgmn.0

when you bought it did it come with windows vista.... it looks like the driver support page for you perticular model, they have windows vista updates. download those and see if that works.. Also, if it still under warranty you can always call tech support..


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

if the software doesn't solve it, have you seen this forum dedicated to DVD firmware?


----------



## jolene27 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi, i really need help with my laptop. it wont read or burn DVDs. i tried downloading some updated and have'nt worked. what can i do??


----------

